# That damned volcano



## siobhanwf

Have just had a n update from and engineering friend who is working as part of the "Think Tank" with BA on the flights situation....

All flight s cancelled today and tomorrow to/from UK airports!!!

Should you be travelling anywhere you might like to look at this article

Iceland volcano airline delays: Can passengers claim compensation? | This is Money


The only flight operating for aerlingus is from >Washington to Madrid

*easyJet* travel update - Icelandic volcano ash cloud
Due to the ongoing closeure of air space in large parts of Europe, easyJet flights to / from Northern Europe, including the United Kingdom will be cancelled today. A limited number of flights will continue to operate in Southern Europe, and passengers who are booked to travel with easyJet this weekend are advised to visit easyJet.com before travelling to the airport.

Latest News:- *bmi* cancels all flights until Sunday 23:59 BST 18 April due to volcanic ash. Last updated 17 Apr 2010 19:55 BST


Jet2 all flights cancelled up to and including April 19th

Want to get technical go to http://metoffice.com/aviation/vaac/data/VAG_1271569746.png


see the spread BBC News - The Big Picture: Volcanic ash


----------



## siobhanwf

If you really want to know why aircraft should not fly in the conditions that prevail at the moment you might like to read this : British Airways Flight 9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On 24 June 1982, the route was flown by City of Edinburgh, a 747-236B registered G-BDXH. The aircraft flew into a cloud of volcanic ash thrown up by the eruption of Mount Galunggung (c. 180 km south-east of Jakarta, Indonesia), resulting in the failure of all four engines. The aircraft was able to glide far enough to exit the ash cloud, and all engines were restarted (although one failed again soon after), allowing the aircraft to land safely.




A nearly identical incident occurred on 15 December 1989 when KLM Flight 867, a B747-400 from Amsterdam to Anchorage, Alaska, flew into the plume of the erupting Mount Redoubt, causing all four engines to fail due to compressor stall. Once the flight cleared the ash cloud, the crew was able to restart each engine and then make a safe landing at Anchorage.[14]


----------



## siobhanwf

*How to claim for a flight cancellation*

Under certain circumstances it is possible to claim flight compensation for cancellations, for example strike action. However as volcanic activity is out of the airlines' control it is unlikely they will award redress for flights cancelled for this reason.

*However, there may be another way that passengers can seek recompense. Where tickets have been purchased with a credit card it may be possible under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act to claim flight cancellation compensation from the credit card provider.

As long as the tickets cost over £100 (and below £30,000) then they should be covered*

Section 75 Claims

*Not many consumers know about it, and credit card companies like to keep it quiet./B]*


----------



## siobhanwf

Section 75 covers all credit card or store card purchases made between £100 and £30,000.

It only applies to credit cards such as Visa or Mastercard. Debit cards and charge cards such as American Express are not covered.

Basically, any goods *or services* which turn out to be faulty, fail to materialise, are of poor quality, or were mis-sold to you in any other way, are covered.


----------



## siobhanwf

*European ruling*

Regulation 261/2004 of the European Parliament and of the European Council of 11 February 2004 established common rules on compensation and assistance to passengers in the event of denied boarding, cancellation OR long delay of flights airline is also required to pay cash compensation as described below, *unless one of the following conditions applies:*
the airline notifies the passengers at least two weeks prior to departure
the airline notifies the passengers between one and two weeks prior to departure, and re-routes passengers so that they can:
depart no more than two hours earlier than scheduled, and
arrive no more than four hours later than scheduled
the airline notifies the passengers less than one week prior to departure, and re-routes passengers so that they can:
depart no more than one hour earlier than scheduled, and
arrive no more than two hours later than scheduled
*the cancellation was caused by extraordinary circumstances that could not have been avoided by any reasonable measure*


----------



## Bevdeforges

What many of the airlines appear to be doing for those who want to cancel their travel plans during this "crisis" is to offer them a voucher worth whatever you paid for the flight good until December 31st of this year. This is also what they were doing after 9/11. (Though I seem to recall that I got a voucher I could use for up to a year after the date of my initially scheduled flight.)

Of course you have to have faith that the planes will be flying again by then... 

But the airlines will need all the seats they can get once they are allowed to fly again - simply to get stranded passengers back home. It's time to play "let's make a deal" if you have travel plans for the coming week and don't want to wait out the clock on this one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## siobhanwf

Up to date information on what is happening can be found at the BBC news website

BBC NEWS | Special Reports | Iceland volcano


----------



## siobhanwf

The BBC have also got a brilliant summary of "what are my rights"

BBC News - Iceland volcano: Air passenger rights


----------



## siobhanwf

Volcano disruption - general information - British Airways

Aer Lingus- cheap flights, gift vouchers, hotels, car hire, & travel insurance

Flybe.com | News Archives | April 2010

Cheap Flights | Book Flights Online | Jet2.com JET2

TAP Portugal – Official Site | Online Booking & Special Offers TAP

News : Flight Cancellations Extended to 1300hrs Wed 21 Apr RYANAIR

Flight Cancellations due to Volcano Eruption 20 April 2010 EASYJET



GOOD LUCK ANYONE WHO IS STRANDED


----------



## mayotom

Ryanair Announce Cancellations till Thursday in Northern Europe, and Friday between Ireland and UK

RYANAIR UPDATE – 15.00HRS TUE 20 APRIL

(A) Southbound flights from Spain, Southern Italy, Malta and Morocco continue as normal.

(B) Southbound fights from South of France (Marseille) to resume Wednesday 21st April.

(C) Extra flights from Madrid to Canary Islands scheduled for Wed 21st April and Thursday 22nd April to move passengers from Canaries to Mainland.

(D) Flights cancellations in Northern Europe extended from 1300hrs Wed 21st April to 1300hrs Thur 22nd April.

(E) Flights between Ireland and UK cancelled until 1300hrs Fri 23rd April to allow for extra flights from Ireland to Continental Europe and from UK to Continental Europe on Thursday 22nd April.

(F) Revised handling procedures notified to all airports to eliminate a backlog of passengers as soon as normal flight schedules resume.


----------



## silvers




----------



## mayotom

ah photoshop is great

here is some images from NASA Eyjafjallajökull


----------



## PETERFC

*reply*



silvers said:


>


Hi Silvers

Did they have any trophy's?

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf

Easy Jet. Most flights are operating out of Faro today. Check-in desks will close 1 HOUR before departure, instead of the usual 40 minutes. Check in AT THE AIRPORT. Online check-in has been temporarily suspended – you will not be able to travel using an online check-in boarding pass. ALL passengers MUST go to the airport check-in desks on arrival at the airport, even if you have already checked in online.


----------



## silvers

No Peter, they didn't but they did find Lord Lucan riding Shergar in there.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Volcanic ash update*

Cloud May Drift Into Southern England Next Week
The volcanic ash cloud from Iceland is affecting flights into northern Spain and Portugal.
The Spanish airport operator AENA has announced that it has closed the following 15 airports from midday: Bilbao, San Sebastián, Vitoria, Zaragoza, Pamplona, La Rioja, Santiago, A Coruña, Vigo, Asturias, Santander, León, Valladolid, Burgos and Salamanca.
Porto airport in Portugal is also being affected.
According to the latest information from Eurocontrol, air traffic restrictions will remain at least until 2pm local time.
There is also a possibility of the ash cloud spreading over Spain and affecting airports at Madrid, Barcelona, Girona and Reus.
Ryanair has cancelled all its flights today to: Santander, Santiago,Valladolid and Zaragoza and also Porto in Portugal.
Easyjet has also cancelled flights to/from Lisbon.


At London Stansted, 22 Ryanair flights to the Canary Islands, mainland Spain and Portugal were cancelled, along with three EasyJet flights.
Flights from Gatwick to Portugal, Alicante and Madrid were cancelled and at Heathrow some flights to La Coruna in northern Spain were also grounded. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8669610.stm


----------

